# Notifications vs. private messages



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

When a user has an active notification of some kind, the box under "Member Area" will have a pop up menu that allows the user to see all of their notifications. When there isn't one, it only has a link to Private Messages.

Can we get it so that it always has that notification pop up instead? Getting the rest of those links is hard to find on this website.


----------

